# Complete beginner at tracking.



## Loki.777 (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm new to ipo, been at out club for a couple of months now. Finn my 10 month is doing great. I'm really pleased how we are coming along.

There is only one problem. We haven't even touched tracking. I mentioned it to the club and they told me it's hard setting it up at the moment due to covid.

The club is super busy at the moment and each session there is just enough time to get all dogs through obedience and protection before it gets dark. I think this is the real reason tracking has been dropped for now.

It seems members are doing tracking in their own time with their own dogs during the week. So I'm going to tag along with someone, but as my area is currently on covid lockdown for three weeks. So I thought I could use this time to read up on tracking.

I have zero experience.

Can anyone point me in the right direction please?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Schutzhund-Training.com - Tracking







www.schutzhund-training.com


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

this article is an intro into tracking. . Maybe a club member will mentor you after your lockdown.
Schutzhund Village


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

DKA TV Dave Kroger. He is very knowledgeable has videos you can subscribe to.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

I found Dave Kroyers videos on beginning tracking best from memory.

Glad yourself 4x flags for marking out corners and find places that have long, undisturbed grass (not a lot of people/animal traffic) to start doing this.

Do first thing in the morning and use morning meal rations.

Make sure that when you diligently set out your initial square, you put food ONLY within the grass that you disturbed. Do it evenly. Step in and out of the box. Pull dog away before they're finished eating.

Dave Kroyers videos help explain really well.

I found it rather rewarding quickly but decided to do a different style.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

I highly recommend Ivan Balabanov's "Circle Tracking" video. My current dog is my first IGP dog, she doesn't have very good food drive and we were having a hard time with tracking (started out with a scent pad). We then followed the method in Ivan's video and she is slowly learning to enjoy tracking.


----------



## Delta14 (Nov 23, 2020)

Tracking is an art in itself. My very strong suggestion would be to wait things out until the experts at your club can show you the way and guide you along your journey. 2 tips; trust your dog & don't over-think it


----------

